# Suche BMX für den Winter zum "Skills" Trainieren



## efilnikufesin18 (16. August 2018)

Hallo,

ich suche für die Wintermonate ein BMX, mit dem ich Basics/Skills als Grundlage für das Mountainbiken trainieren kann. Bin 184 cm groß, 74 kg. Soll robust sein. Welche Marken, Größe könnt ihr empfehlen. Gebraucht?
Danke.


----------



## AlexSlope (28. September 2018)

efilnikufesin18 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche für die Wintermonate ein BMX, mit dem ich Basics/Skills als Grundlage für das Mountainbiken trainieren kann. Bin 184 cm groß, 74 kg. Soll robust sein. Welche Marken, Größe könnt ihr empfehlen. Gebraucht?
> Danke.



Hallo ! Hätte ein bmx in Größe 20.75 zu verkaufen ! https://mobile.willhaben.at/object/271412631


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

